# Woven Labels Vs. Printed Labels



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just started my business end of last year. Selling blanks like American Apparel etc - not that big and don't have variety like them. Just started so trying to grow. One of the questions I have is - do people prefer woven labels or printed labels. Which one is more preferred by people ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

For retail shirts personally I prefer woven. Some people agree, some people prefer printed.

For wholesale blanks, *definitely* woven - I wouldn't buy a blank with a printed label in it, because then I wouldn't be able to re-label it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry... just to clarify. I was thinking you were referring to woven sewn in labels vs. labels printed onto the shirt itself. Were you, or were you referring to woven sewn in labels vs. printed sewn in labels?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Sorry... just to clarify. I was thinking you were referring to woven sewn in labels vs. labels printed onto the shirt itself. Were you, or were you referring to woven sewn in labels vs. printed sewn in labels?


I think he's referring to the latter.

Heat transfer printing your label/logo directly on the shirt is also a good idea. For the small time "print-on-demand, no-minimum" shops, I'm thinking of making template full of labels/logo. Everytime there's an order, the customer's artwork will be on the top layer, so that the excess area on the paper will be printed with the label/logo. This way, you maximize the usage of your transfer paper.

To answer the question though, I prefer the "old school" woven labels since printed labels (except those used by the big brands like NIKE) is usually associated with being an inexpensive generic brand.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

vctradingcubao said:


> I think he's referring to the latter.


I think you might be right. If so... I have a slight preference for woven on blanks (and a strong preference for woven on retail), but I suspect most people don't care and some may prefer you used printed labels if it meant they could save a tiny amount on the blank.


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you guys for your response. I was talking about woven sewn in labels and printed sewn in labels.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

ravgoel said:


> I was talking about woven sewn in labels and printed sewn in labels.


In that case, I vote for woven.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Woven all the way, baby.

Ahem.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll go against the grain and say printed . I find that they seem to irritate me less, and for blanks, the silk printed ones are easier to remove.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Woven looks nicer andlasts longer, but printed is cheaper. I really don't think most customers will care very much either way personally, though this isn't backed up by research 

As far as I've seen, it seems like the main issue is if you want the tag to last the life of the garment (and thus, show your brand name that long) or if it's more important to drop the cost per shirt. Which is more important will undoubtedly vary from person to person.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> it seems like the main issue is if you want the tag to last the life of the garment (and thus, show your brand name that long) or if it's more important to drop the cost per shirt.


_
Technically_ some less durable printed labels are illegal in the US for that reason: the care tag must last the useful life of the garment (I do think that's a technicality though so long as they don't wash off on the first few washes).


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Printed for t-shirts, woven for hoodies and sweats


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Solmu said:


> _
> Technically_ some less durable printed labels are illegal in the US for that reason: the care tag must last the useful life of the garment (I do think that's a technicality though so long as they don't wash off on the first few washes).


Fiugres. When we started thinking about maybe getting tags a few months ago, I started looking through some of my oldest shirts (I don't really have that many old ones anymore). The only ones where the tags were still clear and visible were the woven ones - and I think that was just a brand name, not any care instructions  The printed tags were at best faded and at worst completely worn away.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd usually prefer woven, but the printed tags in American Apparel are really nice.


----------



## GEMINI KING (Dec 10, 2008)

I prefer woven by far
it makes your product look alot more appealing


----------



## wunderlabel (Jan 21, 2016)

why not try both? we have sampler packs https://wunderlabel.com/product/sample-pack


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Personally I do not like woven, feels itchy depending where located and the final result of whats on it. Also depends what's affordable and fits your needs for production. If retailing the more invested into the product the more it sells for so consider how much it will cost for final product and see what it has potential to sell for and see what works for you. There are so many ways to achieve quality. I would do some major research and look into all your options.


----------



## Walter Lee (May 25, 2016)

I would prefer woven labels, as it looks good and also the design looks more attractive as compared to printed labels, but it also depends on the type and material of the t-shirt.


----------

